# Critique on a 75% Boer Doeling



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Ginger is a Boer something % doeling. Sire is a Reg. Boer; Dam is supposed to be 75% boer. Some pictures are from the summer, the rest are recent. Thoughts?


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I know very little about meat goats, but she looks to have good sturdy legs to support a meaty frame, a good rump to hang meat on, and well-sprung ribs, which I believe are good things for a meat goat to have. Are you thinking to eat her, or have her pass on genes of stoutness?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Pros:
Strong feet and legs to support her
Good body capacity
Looks fairly meaty - what is she eating?

Cons:
Not as wide as I would like to see
A bit lacking in the brisket department
Steep rump

Overall looks like she would be a good production doe


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Is she your goat or someone else's? She looks healthy and happy.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Goat_in_Himmel; She's for breeding...

And Tenacross: She's mine; just got her this past summer.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Please more thoughts on her, what are her weaknesses and strengths?


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Pros:
Good depth of body
Good angulation to the rear legs
Good width
Nice rounded rump
Deep in the twist


Cons:
Steep rump
Looks a little weak in her front pasterns, could just be the pic though
Short neck
Lacking in the brisket


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you for your input. I really appreciate it! Looking forward to seeing her kids!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Echo is the darker headed goat in the one picture. Those 2 are best buddies!


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

She is a bit plain for me...I'd like to see some more breed character about her...especially in the face. She is a bit flat nosed and I would like to see a more roman, moon like shape from nose to horn. She certainly has the meaty frame on her...but she needs that breed character. Some real well shaped buck to cross and bring out the breed character.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Ok, So I've tried my hand at 'setting up' my goats for pictures...here's Ginger.
Any good? What should I try next time? She's not a real friendly doe, and doesn't like her back legs getting touched...
Also a bit of critique is appreciated...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Not bad! Try putting her back legs out to the side more next time maybe? I actually like Echo better than her. Ginger could definitely use more width especially in the back. Could be longer and has a pretty steep rump. She could use a longer neck maybe and bigger bone. Doesn't have as much of a brisket as Echo either.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'd like to stretch her out. Needs length. Would also like to see more width throughout, as well as a larger brisket and flatter rump. She does have nice depth to her barrel as well as a fairly level top line. Lastly I would like to see more bone mass.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm having a hard time deciding if Echo or Ginger is better....sigh


----------



## BrileyGoats (Feb 4, 2014)

I am pretty new to this but I like Ginger


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Can I see pictures of Echo?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

She is narrow in the chest and has a steep rump. Needs more length and more muscle in forearm and rear. Feet are not square under her- does she stand more square when standing naturally and not being set up?
I don't like how her neck transitions into her shoulders- not smooth.

She is fairly level but looks like weight may sway her back a bit.
Thick barrel. 
Pretty head, but not enough roman nose. 
May throw nice kids if bred to a buck with length and width. 

Are you looking to breed for ABGA type showing or 4H wethers?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> Can I see pictures of Echo?


http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f231/last-one-critique-75-boer-doeling-159174/

Here's pictures of Echo...

I'm breeding for meat, long term hoping to register and sell breeding stock. Not show stuff or 4H though..


----------

